# petifiles whu pose as ryders



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

known lowrider pedophiles


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

erb hancocc said:


> Cwb4 should b up there


blast his ass holmes, do it for the clicka and LA RAZA ese.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

fkm


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)

erb hancocc said:


> Werd up bruh..he b on here dic ridin everybody,talkin bout he kno how ta paint he the best at it,and he do tattoos....but came ta ky and fkd up peoples tas and fkd up my car paint,and tried fkin my 13yrold neice...luccy his ass ain't go to jail or her dad comin out to shoot him.I stopd it and I shouldn't have,.then the bitch ***** gets me gets me kicd out da club cuz I was fenna expose hiz werk and message to the little gurl.so I ask hecter why? He said cuz arron cryn bout bein disrespected..but hold up if n e body was disrespected woulda been me and my home..smoked up all my weed soon as I get it...dudes a vacume,a fkin feme! Wined all the tyme..and then the gurl put his ass out...toldm get the fk out her house.he txd the little gurl from the gurl I hooked him up with phone...wtf!! Sic ass bitch need ta b shot,hope he fkin dies fa wut he did seriously! So I'm speakin my mind of truth and I get kiced out? Lol wtf! So apparently the founder of lowriderstyle agrees wit his lame ass...birdz of a feather I guess..but its bs....fkm










Same dude?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Yes


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

but imma ******


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

erb hancocc said:


> Aaron Brown, you fucking pedophile. When I see you I am beating your ass if you come back to Kentucky. I opened my doors for you to paint but you fucked my car up for a tattoo and you fucked people up. You had a girl who owns her own home, she is fine as hell. But instead you tried to fuck her 13 year old niece... WTF! We fed you, gave you a roof, you did not have to pay or do anything. Your friend fucked up my home but did he offer to pay for it? No, but instead you tried to fuck her niece... a 13 year old little girl. You sick ass bastard, I'm going to beat your ass when I see you in Kentucky again dude. You are in Illinois now playing gangster... but you're not, you are a poser. You had me kicked out of the club because I was getting ready to expose your lame ass and post your work. So you rode Hector's dick until I was deleted, LOL, cool I will loose no sleep. Fuck you and Hector, how about that? I asked the man why and he said, "because I was disrespected", but what the fuck! Like I wasn't? LOL, anyway you are a pedophile and I am going to post your Facebook message you sent Heather and then the world beware of your perverted pedophile ass. You are a bitch, you and Hector because he condones the shit. I wasn't talking shit, I was telling the truth.


Fxt...


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Why not get the police involved? I normally don't call the police for anything, but nothing could be worse than being in jail on charges related to child molestation...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

erb hancocc said:


> I'm not on it ta beef wit those u can undastand....jus makin u aware of bustas whu ain't out fa shit but to try and fit where they dnt belong


Tnks homee bt I b no ing diz chit on mi ownz fo reel do...dees busta ass ****** try to pool dat chit on mi peepz I strayt handel my shit, beleev dat!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

erb hancocc said:


> Damn bruh I hear ya,they kinda felt srry for his ass..I was let the fk down tho...I bring u in my home and this what we get out of it? The aunt confronted hiz ass and he tried ta act like he ain't kno....but the little gurl stayed here a week with her cousins so he knew she was 13,she went on a friend of mine f.b pg and was addin people she knew from mine and sam laytons pg becuz her mom allowed her to make a pg...so figurin he was koo she added him,cuz he was on my list of friends..then he had the the nerve to do what he did wen every body sleep smdh


street justice carnal :guns: that pedophile


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Tnks homee bt I b no ing diz chit on mi ownz fo reel do...dees busta ass ****** try to pool dat chit on mi peepz I strayt handel my shit, beleev dat!


Werd


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

erb hancocc said:


> Arron brown u fkin petifile,wen I c u I'm beatin yo ass if u come bk to ky,I open my doors fa u ta paint but u fkd my car up,for to tattoo and u fkd people up.u had a gurl whu owns her own home.fine ashell but instead u try fkin her 13yr old neice...wtf! We fed u,gave u roof u ain't paid shit nor dun shit,ya dog fkd up my home but did he offer ta pay for it? No.but instead u try fkin her neice....a13 yr old lil gurl.u sic ass bastard ima beatcho ass wen I c u in ky agin dude,u in illonois now playin g..but u not,ur a poser.u had me kicd outa club cuz I was fenna expose ur lame ass and post ur werk so u rode hecterz dic till I was deleted lol koo I loose no sleep.fk u and hecter how bout dat,iaskd da man why and he said cuz u was was disrespected.....but wat the fk! Like I wasn't? Lol n e way ur a petifile and ima post ya lil f.b message u sent heather and then the world beware of perverted petifile ass...uza bitch u and hecter cuz he condones the shit.I wasn't talkin shit I was tellin the truth


hard to read all that


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> Tnks homee bt I b no ing diz chit on mi ownz fo reel do...dees busta ass ****** try to pool dat chit on mi peepz I strayt handel my shit, beleev dat!


straight rosetta stoned on a *****


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Skim said:


> straight rosetta stoned on a *****


:roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey homie my resume is good, nothing but respect on mine... I stay to myself, and take care of my own biz.. and just paid off a 
house. Im a Poor mo fo, but I dont ask nobody for no hand out's. if the Grown up aunt lady ever come's to cali? tell her she can give me a call! I will show her what Crenshaw BLVD is like 
and take her Roscoe's for some chicken and waffle's..


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Just sayin'.........


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)

erb hancocc said:


> Ttmft!!!!! He can't hide forever,nor behind no damn club and its fkd up ass harboring founder


Jack thinks its the wrong club to be in then !


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


Skim said:


> straight rosetta stoned on a *****


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :guns:


you and Aaron Brown look related. :drama:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

jack the cunt said:


> Jack thinks its the wrong club to be in then !


Ttmft!


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Post pics of this girl you speak of, or it never happened.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

[QUOTE


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

erb hancocc said:


> *I'm tryna post it all...proly b up tamorrow*..he bogus as fk! What club brothas do this shit to they supose to b fam? And founders actin like ain't shit wrong wit it..but I get kicd out fa speakin da truth bout his perverted posin ass


well, its tomorrow......post that shit up.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

erb hancocc said:


> Arron brown u fkin petifile,wen I c u I'm beatin yo ass if u come bk to ky,I open my doors fa u ta paint but u fkd my car up,for to tattoo and u fkd people up.u had a gurl whu owns her own home.fine ashell but instead u try fkin her 13yr old neice...wtf! We fed u,gave u roof u ain't paid shit nor dun shit,ya dog fkd up my home but did he offer ta pay for it? No.but instead u try fkin her neice....a13 yr old lil gurl.u sic ass bastard ima beatcho ass wen I c u in ky agin dude,u in illonois now playin g..but u not,ur a poser.u had me kicd outa club cuz I was fenna expose ur lame ass and post ur werk so u rode hecterz dic till I was deleted lol koo I loose no sleep.fk u and hecter how bout dat,iaskd da man why and he said cuz u was was disrespected.....but wat the fk! Like I wasn't? Lol n e way ur a petifile and ima post ya lil f.b message u sent heather and then the world beware of perverted petifile ass...uza bitch u and hecter cuz he condones the shit.I wasn't talkin shit I was tellin the truth


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Hey homie my resume is good, nothing but respect on mine... I stay to myself, and take care of my own biz.. and just paid off a
> house. Im a Poor mo fo, but I dont ask nobody for no hand out's. if the Grown up aunt lady ever come's to cali? tell her she can give me a call! I will show her what Crenshaw BLVD is like
> and take her Roscoe's for some chicken and waffle's..


Lmao! She said my match makin days are over....because of what fk fk did,lol but fkin sad


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

look mothafucka....you're gonna have to speak some english. we're not here to disypher your backwords hillbilly broham ebonic speaking ass. :rofl:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> look mothafucka....you're gonna have to speak some english. we're not here to disypher your backwords hillbilly broham ebonic speaking ass. :rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> you and Aaron Brown look related. :drama:


no ******, he must be your homie knowing your history of defending pedos :drama:



baldylatino said:


>


bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

baldylatino said:


>


:roflmao:





i'll see you at san manuel stadium this saturday if you got the ballz.:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i get a headache reading the way this fool types. someone slept during spelling tests. :loco:


baldylatino said:


>


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ha I told you when I bought that coupe off dude he was a loop and you so called had his back and whateva now the troof comes out. lmao what a joke... smh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MORE DETAILS ON THE CHISME PLIS... :drama:


Lowridingmike said:


> Ha I told you when I bought that coupe off dude he was a loop and you so called had his back and whateva now the troof comes out. lmao what a joke... smh


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> no ******, he must be your homie knowing your history of defending pedos :drama:


:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> i get a headache reading the way this fool types. someone slept during spelling tests. :loco:


:rofl: quoted for truth


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> MORE DETAILS ON THE CHISME PLIS... :drama:


 read my build topic. I traded my Fleetwood to dude for my 77 coupe I got now, my car was plaquable an dI drov eit to Illinois to him on one condition, his car run good enough to make it back. his car's paint was dented chipped, juice was garbage fake newer Cadillac seats interior was more or less gutted and on the way home the supposedly rebuilt 425 overheated and was knocking hard 20 min a way. I still had the title and erthang for the Fleetwood so I asked that he either come try to get us off the side of the rd or gimme my car back.. He played us to the left and I got a ride 2 hrs away, came back the next day got the coupe off the side of the rd, took it home and tried to work on getting my car back. He bullshitted saying my Fleetwood was all taken apart so we couldn't trade back and it wasn't even at his house I'm like dude my title is in my hand unsigned theres a reason for that.. incase this shit happens. I had biz to attend to in Chicago so I made a pitstop and there my car was all put together ready to ride even locked up.. I opened the hood the battery was hooked up the ani theft light was blinking. I thought hard about crankin it up and taking off but God doesn't like ugly. I decided to build the coupe right then and there, left it there told him to never come to Louisville. He ain't been here and the coupe is coming along awesome was just cruising it yesterday. Should've known dude was a goof when he didn't even know ho wto hook hi sbatteries up to lift the car.. smh


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur racist brah, not all white ppl look the same

side note: kinda looks like ars!n bwahahahahaha



Lowridingmike said:


> read my build topic. I traded my Fleetwood to dude for my 77 coupe I got now, my car was plaquable an dI drov eit to Illinois to him on one condition, his car run good enough to make it back. his car's paint was dented chipped, juice was garbage fake newer Cadillac seats interior was more or less gutted and on the way home the supposedly rebuilt 425 overheated and was knocking hard 20 min a way. I still had the title and erthang for the Fleetwood so I asked that he either come try to get us off the side of the rd or gimme my car back.. He played us to the left and I got a ride 2 hrs away, came back the next day got the coupe off the side of the rd, took it home and tried to work on getting my car back. He bullshitted saying my Fleetwood was all taken apart so we couldn't trade back and it wasn't even at his house I'm like dude my title is in my hand unsigned theres a reason for that.. incase this shit happens. I had biz to attend to in Chicago so I made a pitstop and there my car was all put together ready to ride even locked up.. I opened the hood the battery was hooked up the ani theft light was blinking. I thought hard about crankin it up and taking off but God doesn't like ugly. I decided to build the coupe right then and there, left it there told him to never come to Louisville. He ain't been here and the coupe is coming along awesome was just cruising it yesterday. Should've known dude was a goof when he didn't even know ho wto hook hi sbatteries up to lift the car.. smh


post his address :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Gimme a few, mods are checkin ppl, migh thave to go to the basement.. Let erb back in man he don't do nothing to nobody but tell the troof been here for years....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Gimme a few, mods are checkin ppl, migh thave to go to the basement.. Let erb back in man he don't do nothing to nobody but tell the troof been here for years....


robledo is telling the mods to protect pedophiles, had erb blocked


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

erb hancocc said:


> Lmao! She said my match makin days are over....because of what fk fk did,lol but fkin sad


 THE STORY OF MY LIFE! DAMM.. HA HA HA HA 

WELL THE OFFER STILL STANDS if she ever change's her mind.. Hey Im told one of my old car's is ky now. I sold to my 
nephew folkster from Louisville who sold it to someone down that way..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> read my build topic. I traded my Fleetwood to dude for my 77 coupe I got now, my car was plaquable an dI drov eit to Illinois to him on one condition, his car run good enough to make it back. his car's paint was dented chipped, juice was garbage fake newer Cadillac seats interior was more or less gutted and on the way home the supposedly rebuilt 425 overheated and was knocking hard 20 min a way. I still had the title and erthang for the Fleetwood so I asked that he either come try to get us off the side of the rd or gimme my car back.. He played us to the left and I got a ride 2 hrs away, came back the next day got the coupe off the side of the rd, took it home and tried to work on getting my car back. He bullshitted saying my Fleetwood was all taken apart so we couldn't trade back and it wasn't even at his house I'm like dude my title is in my hand unsigned theres a reason for that.. incase this shit happens. I had biz to attend to in Chicago so I made a pitstop and there my car was all put together ready to ride even locked up.. I opened the hood the battery was hooked up the ani theft light was blinking. I thought hard about crankin it up and taking off but God doesn't like ugly. I decided to build the coupe right then and there, left it there told him to never come to Louisville. He ain't been here and the coupe is coming along awesome was just cruising it yesterday. Should've known dude was a goof when he didn't even know ho wto hook hi sbatteries up to lift the car.. smh


Damm that guy is Dirty.. I bet it was tempting to keep the coup and the fleetwood.. that mother fucker lied and said it was all took apart!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

erb hancocc said:


> Lol ttmft! His lame ass coudnt even vacume a floor....but can vacume sum weed ta def!,couldn't ever take fo a ride..dam crossmember kept fallin out dat piece a shit elcamino every tyme he tries ta three wheel..........what a sry muthafucca




some of them WEST COASTERS got some farming skill's...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> read my build topic. I traded my Fleetwood to dude for my 77 coupe I got now, my car was plaquable an dI drov eit to Illinois to him on one condition, his car run good enough to make it back. his car's paint was dented chipped, juice was garbage fake newer Cadillac seats interior was more or less gutted and on the way home the supposedly rebuilt 425 overheated and was knocking hard 20 min a way. I still had the title and erthang for the Fleetwood so I asked that he either come try to get us off the side of the rd or gimme my car back.. He played us to the left and I got a ride 2 hrs away, came back the next day got the coupe off the side of the rd, took it home and tried to work on getting my car back. He bullshitted saying my Fleetwood was all taken apart so we couldn't trade back and it wasn't even at his house I'm like dude my title is in my hand unsigned theres a reason for that.. incase this shit happens. I had biz to attend to in Chicago so I made a pitstop and there my car was all put together ready to ride even locked up.. I opened the hood the battery was hooked up the ani theft light was blinking. I thought hard about crankin it up and taking off but God doesn't like ugly. I decided to build the coupe right then and there, left it there told him to never come to Louisville. He ain't been here and the coupe is coming along awesome was just cruising it yesterday. Should've known dude was a goof when he didn't even know ho wto hook hi sbatteries up to lift the car.. smh



god don't like ugly? :rofl:

a real mothafucka would have just took the car and said fuck his bitchass and not gave a fuck if his ass called the police.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> god don't like ugly? :rofl:
> 
> a real mothafucka would have just took the car and said fuck his bitchass and not gave a fuck if his ass called the police.


Nah the title was in my name unsigned in my hand police couldn't have done anything unless they caught me trespassing, I would've been long gone b4 thye came round. Best believe when you do ugly, ugly follows you. Hes getting exposed for being a kid toucher, I'm having the time of my life building and cruising my car not touching minors. See how that works? lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm that guy is Dirty.. I bet it was tempting to keep the coup and the fleetwood.. that mother fucker lied and said it was all took apart!


Not really, I got rid of that bucket Fleetwood for few reasons. needing a frame, motor knocked til I pu tlucas in it, rear end was all garred out from bearings being bad for long and still riding would've eneeded a whole new rearend., losse spokes, would've been all I can do to make it back to Louisville anyway.. but I DID tell dude that b4 I ever brought him the car, no surprises. His car has been full of em.. lolz


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Nah the title was in my name unsigned in my hand police couldn't have done anything unless they caught me trespassing, I would've been long gone b4 thye came round. Best believe when you do ugly, ugly follows you. Hes getting exposed for being a kid toucher, I'm having the time of my life building and cruising my car not touching minors. See how that works? lolz


.....i would have taken that shit back regardless.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> look mothafucka....you're gonna have to speak some english. we're not here to disypher your backwords hillbilly broham ebonic speaking ass. :rofl:


x2


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like Paul from GT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

270 clinton rd paducah ky


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

erb hancocc said:


> 270 clinton rd paducah ky


post the text messages to further validate your accusations.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

jack the cunt said:


> Looks more like Paul from GT


Didn't he have a red hand print tattoo on his cafe from another club member


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

1st off to any1 that has been commenting on this fake ass dudes page here`s how it went down.. this girl sent a request on facebook and this is what i seen






now to me it looked that was her daughter.. im 38 with full custody of my 5 yr old son.. my wife is dead.. so anyway after seeing the pic i wrote to her 
*Heather Crawford
*





Conversation started Monday

1:32am

*me*how are u, lookn sexy n the pic.. if u like hit me bakk
Today
me

9:38pm


ok now brian is starting alot of shit saying i molested u, touched you and imma pedifile.. as u can see there was nothing sexual said to you right!!!!

now you tell me is that a pedifile.. fuck no. this ***** is mad cause i painted his car.. he didn prep the bitch right so it got bubbles under some areas.. then when it came to leafing the car this ***** was actin smart so i told him do it himself.. let the bitch post a pic of the patternd flaked roof i did on his car.. and the flaked out apple red paint.. whats messed up i did this all for free.. infact ive known this fuk for about a yr or so.. never once seen whitewall tires on his car.. i threw him 8 whitewall 13` 2 13` rims.. free.. also he doesn have a clue when it comes to fixn his hydros.. infact his right rear pump was clickn not working for over 2 mnths.. check his post.. i went there and within 20 mins bammm had it working.. i also thru this ***** 2 pump motors so he could lift the rear of his car and cover a nasty ass tattoo he had on his back..i spent over a mnth jus fukn with his pos cutlass and again all for free.. he mad cause i was talkn that he couldv bought me some newports and mnt dew lmao.. never asked for a penny in return............ all i can say is believe what you wanna believe.. i been bangn them streets in lowriders since the late 80`s.. it is what it is TTT


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

so lets start bashn erb hancocc..


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ur watchn a fake ass dude startn shit cause he didn wanna pay for what i did to his car,, so now he can fix shit his self


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

molesting kids is for *******,


thank you,

erb hankock


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> post the text messages to further validate your accusations.


 he startn shit homie.. he a fake ass ***** that shows out n tries to b cool in his lowrider.. did the interior from walmart red and black crush velour lmfao


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

what I have noticed in lowriding though, alot of cats be child molestors and t shirt riders with no intentions of obtaining a lowrider but the car club will still step in and have their back uffin: lowriding in 2013 !!!!


Thank you very much, MM


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> what I have noticed in lowriding though, alot of cats be child molestors and t shirt riders with no intentions of obtaining a lowrider but the car club will still step in and have their back uffin: lowriding in 2013 !!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, MM


 i agree with what ur saying.. but homie im far from bn a child molester lol.. u read what i got off my facebook.. u be the judge mayne:drama:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Liar


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

erb hancocc said:


> ttt





erb hancocc said:


> ttt





erb hancocc said:


> ttt





erb hancocc said:


> fkm





erb hancocc said:


> ttt





erb hancocc said:


> Ttmft!





erb hancocc said:


> [QUOTE





WTF? this mothafucka deleted all his comments. :roflmao:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

warning said:


> Liar


 thats ur opinion homie u prob jus came out of the closet too :bowrofl:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> WTF? this mothafucka deleted all his comments. :roflmao:


 cause he knows he`s talkn shit homie


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> 1st off to any1 that has been commenting on this fake ass dudes page here`s how it went down.. this girl sent a request on facebook and this is what i seen
> View attachment 655951
> now to me it looked that was her daughter.. im 38 with full custody of my 5 yr old son.. my wife is dead.. so anyway after seeing the pic i wrote to her
> *Heather Crawford
> ...


aye you ain't gotta lie to kick it ese, what that young thang smell like?


















































trill talk you need to blast that fool or that fool is gonna blast you ese. handle it ese and don't be a leva, do it for LA RAZA!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cwb4eva said:


> he startn shit homie.. he a fake ass ***** that shows out n tries to b cool in his lowrider.. did the interior from walmart red and black crush velour lmfao


First of all...I'm not your homie. Second, the shit you posted doesn't say shit either way as to who said who was looking sexy. it could have been her it could have been you. 

:drama:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

cwb4eva said:


> 1st off to any1 that has been commenting on this fake ass dudes page here`s how it went down.. this girl sent a request on facebook and this is what i seen
> View attachment 655951
> now to me it looked that was her daughter.. im 38 with full custody of my 5 yr old son.. my wife is dead.. so anyway after seeing the pic i wrote to her
> *Heather Crawford
> ...


*

:fool2: post the nudes*


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

heres your guy thats been postn.. ya a lowrider lmfao


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> heres your guy thats been postn.. ya a lowrider lmfao
> View attachment 655961


looks like a typical midwest car to me :dunno: you guys are still stuck in 1988-1992 and molest kids


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> :fool2: post the nudes


you would ask for nudes of a 13 year old girl. no wonder you can't leave your block. :drama:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> you would ask for nudes of a 13 year old girl. no wonder you can't leave your block. :drama:


 :loco: thats watt im sayn.. all i said was lookn sexy in the pic, if intrested hit me up.. nothing else was said


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cwb4eva said:


> ya and thats all that was said


 wait, i had to go back and re read that shit cause it does look like you told a 13 year old you barely met that she was looking sexy. i mean what grown ass man does that if he doesn't have pedo tendencies? :nicoderm:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> looks like a typical midwest car to me :dunno: you guys are still stuck in 1988-1992 and molest kids


 im not from the midwest.. i only been here a yr im from miami / orlando florida.. he`s a cornbread fed from kentucky


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> you would ask for nudes of a 13 year old girl. no wonder you can't leave your block. :drama:


says the documented snitch who called the cops on me and had me arrested


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> :loco: thats watt im sayn.. all i said was lookn sexy in the pic, if intrested hit me up.. nothing else was said


you're a pedo ese, sick fuck


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> wait, i had to go back and re read that shit cause it does look like you told a 13 year old you barely met that she was looking sexy. i mean what grown ass man does that if he doesn't have pedo tendencies? :nicoderm:


 listen here mayne.. age doesn pop up on friends request on facebook *****.. i did what any ***** would do that seen that girl with that little girl n thnk dam she has a kid imma try to get that.. trust if i knew she was 13 i wouldv declined her request yoo.. i don give a fuk really.. this the internet.. a site.. it doesn mttr people can believe what they wanna believe.. u can listen to a illiterate fuck that speaks ebonics i dont really care


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you're a pedo ese, sick fuck


 naw imma rollin 60`s crip u sureno


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> says the documented snitch who called the cops on me and had me arrested


:machinegun:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cwb4eva said:


> naw imma rollin 60`s crip u sureno


:nicoderm:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> :nicoderm:


 real recognize real , u kno snow? westside charlotte.. he knows me yoo telln ya i aint no punk or pedifile


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> says the documented snitch who called the cops on me and had me arrested


post paperwork with my name on it or stfu. your the bitch made coward that stays on his culdesac scared to leave his block.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> naw imma rollin 60`s crip u sureno


then blast him for the set cuz, or you ain't bout that life ese.

and its XV3 SURENO POR VIDA, FUCK THEM NORTE LEVAS


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> post paperwork with my name on it or stfu. your the bitch made coward that stays on his culdesac scared to leave his block.


funny the guy who told on me is from altadena but he wanted to remain anonymous aka dry snitching but if you browse off topic you will see what's what. Dont make me post up screen shots and links mommas boy


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> post paperwork with my name on it or stfu. your the bitch made coward that stays on his culdesac scared to leave his block.


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cwb4eva said:


> real recognize real , u kno snow? westside charlotte.. he knows me yoo telln ya i aint no punk or pedifile


you don't look like no crip to me.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> then blast him for the set cuz, or you ain't bout that life ese.
> 
> and its XV3 SURENO POR VIDA, FUCK THEM NORTE LEVAS


 thats watts up loc



MAKIN MONEY said:


> funny the guy who told on me is from altadena but he wanted to remain anonymous aka dry snitching but if you browse off topic you will see what's what. Dont make me post up screen shots and links mommas boy


 :drama:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> you don't look like no crip to me.


 lol thats funny loc... itz about lookn and fitting in society to be un noticed where im at.. got a gd sittn right beside me


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> funny the guy who told on me is from altadena but he wanted to remain anonymous aka dry snitching but if you browse off topic you will see what's what. Dont make me post up screen shots and links mommas boy


like i said bitch post paperwork with my name on or shut the fuck up. you can post all the screen shots you want you're still that scary ass bitch that knows he will never show his face at lowrider fuction.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> like i said bitch post paperwork with my name on or shut the fuck up. you can post all the screen shots you want you're still that scary ass bitch that knows he will never show his face at lowrider fuction.


really because of you I lost a month and a half of my life to franklin county jail. it takes a real bitch to rat someone out it takes a t shirt riding mommas boy to run to the cops and tell keep doing what you do but in my eyes your a snitch


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

whew ok anyways i done cleared shit on facebook with every1 with my carclub thread..... i got real people that kno me and kno erb is a shit talker ......they all sayn fuk that *****.. so thats that... imma finish rollin this dutch , smoke and go bend some corners


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

keep running your dicksucker on the internet about how OG you are because you take pictures of other mens rides on crenshaw :roflmao: the truth is your washed the fuck up bro


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> keep running your dicksucker on the internet about how OG you are because you take pictures of other mens rides on crenshaw :roflmao: the truth is your washed the fuck up bro


 dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> really because of you I lost a month and a half of my life to franklin county jail. it takes a real bitch to rat someone out it takes a t shirt riding mommas boy to run to the cops and tell keep doing what you do but in my eyes your a snitch


don't blame me for you being a bitchmade ass mothafucka that posted my mothers name and phone number and then you got owned in off topic when i posted your ebay and photobucket account. then you went and set your ebay to private then changed the username and deleted your photobucket. as a matter fact i don't give a fuck about you or what ever shit you claim to have went through. you sound like a lil crying ass bitch right now.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> don't blame me for you being a bitchmade ass mothafucka that posted my mothers name and phone number and then you got owned in off topic when i posted your ebay and photobucket account. then you went and set your ebay to private then changed the username and deleted your photobucket. as a matter fact i don't give a fuck about you or what ever shit you claim to have went through. *you sound like a lil crying ass bitch right now*.


is that what you tell everyone you snitch on when they get out of jail :drama: I never once posted darlenes phone number or address that's a fact. there's other members on here that are responsible but I ain't no snitch


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> keep running your dicksucker on the internet about how OG you are because you take pictures of other mens rides on crenshaw :roflmao: the truth is your washed the fuck up bro


there you go talking a gang of shit from behind that screen knowing damn well you'll never show your face out there at them shows cause you know you gonna get delt with.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> is that what you tell everyone you snitch on when they get out of jail :drama: *I never once posted darlenes phone number or addres*s that's a fact. there's other members on here that are responsible but I ain't no snitch


back pedal much? i guess we'll never know cause your bitchass had the topic deleted. but all the off topic regulars know how it went down.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I did have your address and it was sent to me via private message, I posted blow a load screen shots from streetview. But never posted darlenes address. I never wanted to because It was all fun and games not real :rofl: but spending 45 sleepless nights in 23 hour lockdown seemed pretty fucking real


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I did have your address and it was sent to me via private message, I posted blow a load screen shots from streetview. But never posted darlenes address. I never wanted to because It was all fun and games not real :rofl: but spending 45 sleepless nights in 23 hour lockdown seemed pretty fucking real


its your story let you tell it. like i said...we'll never know what you posted cause you had the topic deleted like a little bitch after i posted your address cause you knew ****** was looking for you and wanted your ass bad cause you said fuck goodtimes and used the N word on a regular basis. and when them ****** did show up you ran like the little bitch you are. :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> its your story let you tell it. like i said...we'll never know what you posted cause you had the topic deleted like a little bitch after i posted your address cause you knew ****** was looking for you and wanted your ass bad cause you said fuck goodtimes and used the N word on a regular basis. and when them ****** did show up you ran like the little bitch you are. :roflmao:


I had all the topics of you snitching deleted. but you still called the franklin county prosecutor and told what you knew bro, as far as me posting darlenes info. it never happened, you were just mad because I called you a tshirt rider and mommas boy in every other topic :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I had all the topics of you snitching deleted. but you still called the franklin county prosecutor and told what you knew bro, as far as me posting darlenes info. it never happened, you were just mad because I called you a tshirt rider and mommas boy in every other topic :rofl:


more like you had all the topic I owned you in. you know how off topic gets down and you acted like a little bitch having the topics deleted that had your address in it. i bet if i posted your address in this topic you'll have it deleted like a little bitch. oh but wait....according to you that snitching. and words don't hurt me ***** so gtfo of here with that bitch shit. :rofl:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> more like you had all the topic I owned you in. you know how off topic gets down and you acted like a little bitch having the topics deleted that had your address in it. i bet idf i posted your address in this topic you'll have it deleted like a little bitch. oh but wait....according to you that snitching. and words don't hurt me ***** so gtfo of here with that bitch shit. :rofl:


post my address then, then right after that call the cops and tell them Im violating my probation by even conversing with you on the internet :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I had all the topics of you snitching deleted. but *you still called the franklin county prosecutor* and told what you knew bro, as far as me posting darlenes info. it never happened, you were just mad because I called you a tshirt rider and mommas boy in every other topic :rofl:


like i said post paperwork with my name on it or shut the fuck up with that bullshit. you can't cause i don't get down like that. but nice try. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> post my address then, then right after that *call the cops and tell them Im violating my probation by even conversing with you on the internet* :uh:


:roflmao: wtf? you know how stupid that sounds? now you're reaching for straws. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fact of the matter is....

I ran you the fuck out of off topic and the only reason you're back is because someone told you I said it was ok for you to come back. and to save face from being made fun of for being owned you've made up this whack ass story that you were in jail for 45 days when I ran you off last year. gtfo of here with you lame ass story. :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cwb4eva said:


> :loco: thats watt im sayn.. *all i said was lookn sexy in the pic, if intrested hit me up*.. nothing else was said


NOTHING ELSE NEEDED TO BE SAID. KNOWIN THATS AN UNDER AGE BITCH, U CLEARLY DABBLED IN CHOMO TENDENCIES. THATS ATLEAST ONE BOTTLE OF PEDO LIGHT YOU WERE CAUGHT DRINKING.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> really because of you I lost a month and a half of my life to franklin county jail. it takes a real bitch to rat someone out it takes a t shirt riding mommas boy to run to the cops and tell keep doing what you do but in my eyes your a snitch





MAKIN MONEY said:


> keep running your dicksucker on the internet about how OG you are because you take pictures of other mens rides on crenshaw :roflmao: the truth is your washed the fuck up bro





MAKIN MONEY said:


> is that what you tell everyone you snitch on when they get out of jail :drama: I never once posted darlenes phone number or address that's a fact. there's other members on here that are responsible but I ain't no snitch



so robledo is a snitch? :drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Skim said:


> NOTHING ELSE NEEDED TO BE SAID. KNOWIN THATS AN UNDER AGE BITCH, U CLEARLY DABBLED IN CHOMO TENDENCIES. THATS ATLEAST ONE BOTTLE OF PEDO LIGHT YOU WERE CAUGHT DRINKING.


OMG lmao this is comedy!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Skim said:


> NOTHING ELSE NEEDED TO BE SAID. KNOWIN THATS AN UNDER AGE BITCH, U CLEARLY DABBLED IN CHOMO TENDENCIES. THATS ATLEAST ONE BOTTLE OF PEDO LIGHT YOU WERE CAUGHT DRINKING.


qft



Lowridingmike said:


> OMG lmao this is comedy!


not funny at all, fucking sick really.

robledo will be here shortly to defend the pedo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cwb4eva said:


> ya and thats all that was said
> 
> aint none lol but got this
> View attachment 655963
> 1 of the bitches i fuck


 :fool2:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mods please move this nonsense to off topic where it belongs. It is making the cultura de viva los lowriders look bad to society. There will come the day when la gente will stand up and say "no mas '06 frame swaps, no mas training day monte carlos yo', no mas sillygirl hatchetwound pics ( :burn: ), no mas tape the boxies, no mas ptogtfo, no mas keeping it trill." So please consider moving this crap to off topic where it belongs.

uffin: ,
cc


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

cwb4eva said:


> :loco: thats watt im sayn.. all i said was lookn sexy in the pic, if intrested hit me up.. nothing else was said


:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> so robledo is a snitch? :drama:


:roflmao: still hanging on Dana's every word is see. remember this?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> Mods please move this nonsense to off topic where it belongs. It is making the cultura de viva los lowriders look bad to society. There will come the day when la gente will stand up and say "no mas '06 frame swaps, no mas training day monte carlos yo', no mas sillygirl hatchetwound pics ( :burn: ), no mas tape the boxies, no mas ptogtfo, no mas keeping it trill." So please consider moving this crap to off topic where it belongs.
> 
> uffin: ,
> cc


 fuck off topic! :rimshot:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao: still hanging on Dana's every word is see. remember this?


lmfao

u member this?



ROBLEDO said:


> HEY! YOU'RE OLD ENOUGH TO KNOW WHEN TO STFU. AND NOT SPEAK ON SHIT THAT DON'T CONCERN YOU. THIS ISN'T OFF TOPIC.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> fuck off topic! :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 656111


lilrascal and djmikethecholodj? :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


ROBLEDO said:


> lilrascal and djmikethecholodj? :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> fuck off topic! :rimshot:


so who ran u out


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot:


FYI......the only way I come back to off topic would be if i'm voted back in without any shenanigans from the mods changing the poll vote like it was when i was voted out. :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a'aight, hold up....


ROBLEDO said:


> FYI......the only way I come back to off topic would be if i'm voted back in without any shenanigans from the mods changing the poll vote like it was when i was voted out. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> so who ran u out


no one ran me out. i made a poll topic and i owned up to my word when i said i would leave off topic if the vote was in favor of bickering. shortly there after the votes were switched to bickering by someone who has personal close friends in high places. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> a'aight, hold up....


:rofl: it doesn't matter. that hating someone who has mods on speed dial will tell them to switch the vote. :rimshot:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> FYI......the only way I come back to off topic would be if i'm voted back in without any shenanigans from the mods changing the poll vote like it was when i was voted out. :rofl:


a


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/367869-time-vote.html

calling marty hold up.... lol


ROBLEDO said:


> :rofl: it doesn't matter. that hating someone who has mods on speed dial will tell them to switch the vote. :rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> no one ran me out. i made a poll topic and i owned up to my word when i said i would leave off topic if the vote was in favor of bickering. shortly there after the votes were switched to bickering by someone who has personal close friends in high places. :roflmao:


so wat u are sayin is u do take the Internet serious :inout:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> no one ran me out. i made a poll topic and i owned up to my word when i said i would leave off topic if the vote was in favor of bickering. shortly there after the votes were switched to bickering by someone who has personal close friends in high places. :roflmao:


No one wants yoy or your snitchin ways in teh Off Topics beesh



Kthnxbynw,
AD


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> calling marty hold up.... lol


no mames :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> No one wants yoy or your snitchin ways in teh Off Topics beesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why cause you don't want me to run your BFF Dana out of off topic again? I bet it was you who told him I said it was ok for him to return cause I find it funny that he showed up right after you did when I said he could return. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> so wat u are sayin is u do take the Internet serious :inout:


no, what i'm saying is... i live up to my word and my word is good no matter where i'm at.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/367747-petifiles-whu-pose-ryders-7.html
> 
> 
> Let's vote. * Robledo wants to see about getting voted into off topic.* Let the Voting begin.


:rofl: summabish!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

erb hancocc said:


> Werd up bruh..he b on here dic ridin everybody,talkin bout he kno how ta paint he the best at it,and he do tattoos....but came ta ky and fkd up peoples tas and fkd up my car paint,and tried fkin my 13yrold neice...luccy his ass ain't go to jail or her dad comin out to shoot him.I stopd it and I shouldn't have,.then the bitch ***** gets me gets me kicd out da club cuz I was fenna expose hiz werk and message to the little gurl.so I ask hecter why? He said cuz arron cryn bout bein disrespected..but hold up if n e body was disrespected woulda been me and my home..smoked up all my weed soon as I get it...dudes a vacume,a fkin feme! Wined all the tyme..and then the gurl put his ass out...toldm get the fk out her house.he txd the little gurl from the gurl I hooked him up with phone...wtf!! Sic ass bitch need ta b shot,hope he fkin dies fa wut he did seriously! So I'm speakin my mind of truth and I get kiced out? Lol wtf! So apparently the founder of lowriderstyle agrees wit his lame ass...birdz of a feather I guess..but its bs....fkm


 :nicoderm: back tracking?


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> why cause you don't want me to run your BFF Dana out of off topic again? I bet it was you who told him I said it was ok for him to return cause I find it funny that he showed up right after you did when I said he could return. :rofl:




Bwahahaha you really take this interwebz seriously huh. Dana is a grown man he doesn't need me to tell him it's okay to go some car website bwahahahaha


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> no, what i'm saying is... i live up to my word and my word is good no matter where i'm at.


keep telln urself that


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> Bwahahaha you really take this interwebz seriously huh. Dana is a grown man he doesn't need me to tell him it's okay to go some car website bwahahahaha


:drama: this coming from a guy that snitched him out in the beginning sending me a pic of him when i never asked for it. not to mention hangs out with the police taking friendly pictures of himself sitting in the back seat of a police car. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> keep telln urself that


go vote ****** and make it count. :rofl:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> go vote ****** and make it count. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 656124


have u not noticed how many fucks I give .NONE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> go vote ****** and make it count. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 656124


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone notice MM took the focus off the chomo? Almost like he was protecting him


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> :drama: this coming from a guy that snitched him out in the beginning sending me a pic of him when i never asked for it. not to mention hangs out with the police taking friendly pictures of himself sitting in the back seat of a police car. :roflmao:




Bwahahahaha ****** is was a security gaurds car. And Dana knows I sent his pic out cause he posted pics from my photobucket. Everyone knows you've snitched on people out of butthurtness and because you were trying to earn brownie points to become a mod.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :rofl: it doesn't matter. that hating someone who has mods on speed dial will tell them to switch the vote. :rimshot:


 :roflmao: crying like the broad you are still I see

bwhahaha you obviously still lack the ability to be the brunt of a joke, a clown a shenanigan aka you's a "real g"


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> Bwahahahaha ****** is was a security gaurds car. And Dana knows I sent his pic out cause he posted pics from my photobucket. Everyone knows you've snitched on people out of butthurtness and because you were trying to earn brownie points to become a mod.


stfu... your bitchass sent me pm's taling bout this ***** and that ****** you even tried to get me to smut a mothafucka on his dealings but i told you i don't get down like that. :rofl:


remember these? 



ars!n said:


> :rofl: Hey, there isn't any GT's up here. I already checked. Besides, he won't go to any of the shows. I've already tried. Besides all the shit he talks on teh interwebz I'm pretty sure he got kicked out of Royal Image. And I don't think he left on good terms.





ars!n said:


> Hit me up. I'll tell you the real story of how I found out who Dana was. For a small favor... no drew


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> really because of you I lost a month and a half of my life to franklin county jail. it takes a real bitch to rat someone out it takes a t shirt riding mommas boy to run to the cops and tell keep doing what you do but in my eyes your a snitch



That's how gangsta's roll!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> :roflmao: crying like the broad you are still I see
> 
> bwhahaha you obviously still lack the ability to be the brunt of a joke, a clown a shenanigan aka you's a "real g"


no need to go back and forth with you on these boards....I holla at you when I see.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> That's how gangsta's roll!:roflmao::roflmao:


says the guy that made topic after topic after topic about another person trying to smut his business cause you felt you got ripped off for $10. gtfo!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> no need to go back and forth with you on these boards....I holla at you when I see.


 aye aye captain :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Anybody can edit a post...screenshot it or gtfo


ROBLEDO said:


> stfu... your bitchass sent me pm's taling bout this ***** and that ****** you even tried to get me to smut a mothafucka on his dealings but i told you i don't get down like that. :rofl:
> 
> 
> remember these?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

Aye, the irony in here is killing me. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> Anybody can edit a post...screenshot it or gtfo


shut the fuck up...I already made you look stupid numerous times. you're not even worth my time anymore. :rofl:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> stfu... your bitchass sent me pm's taling bout this ***** and that ****** you even tried to get me to smut a mothafucka on his dealings but i told you i don't get down like that. :rofl:
> 
> 
> remember these?


:roflmao: :roflmao: someone needs a hug.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

The Mustachio said:


> Aye, the irony in here is killing me. :roflmao:


troll accounts gonna troll. therefor stfu you're a non factor hiding behind this account! :rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> shut the fuck up...I already made you look stupid numerous times. you're not even worth my time anymore. :rofl:


pussy ass bluffing like a " real g" u claim to be


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: someone needs a hug.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I had all the topics of you snitching deleted. but you still called the franklin county prosecutor and told what you knew bro, as far as me posting darlenes info. it never happened, you were just mad because I called you a tshirt rider and mommas boy in every other topic :rofl:


Ain't nuttin to it gangsta rap made him do it!


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 656162


:roflmao: look at the lights, dead give away not a cop car and I posted that pic myself so nice try.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> :drama: this coming from a guy that snitched him out in the beginning sending me a pic of him when i never asked for it. not to mention hangs out with the police taking friendly pictures of himself sitting in the back seat of a police car. :roflmao:


a "real g" would of known from the beginning that a cop car has a cage for the back seat :twak:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> View attachment 656161


Aye, hating on what carnal?


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

IMPALA863 said:


> a "real g" would of known from the beginning that a cop car has a cage for the back seat :twak:[/QUOT]
> I took that pic a few years back when Stephen was posting pics of himself wearing that grille tawkinbout he's in the studio with "real ****** that do real thangs" ect...
> 
> You wanna try to get one on me post the Tinkerbell pic :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Ain't nuttin to it gangsta rap made him do it!


do you not understand the ramifications of you making snitch topic, after snitch topic, about a guy you felt ripped you off for $10? :rofl: straight up bitch shit. i guess thats how they get down in canaduh, huh? :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> *I took that pic a few years back *when Stephen was posting pics of himself wearing that grille tawkinbout he's in the studio with "real ****** that do real thangs" ect...
> 
> You wanna try to get one on me post the Tinkerbell pic :roflmao:


cause hanging out with cops in washington is the thing to do, right? :roflmao:gtfo here you cop lover.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> :roflmao: look at the lights, dead give away not a cop car and I posted that pic myself so nice try.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> cause hanging out with cops in washington is the thing to do, right? :roflmao:gtfo here you cop lover.


Unlike you I never went to prison and was repeatedly sodimized by the mexican gangs for being a "crip" so I don't have a general hate for police officers, just the ones that act like a dick. Again, for a someone that brags about going to prison on a regular basis you should know what cop lights look like


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> Unlike you I never went to prison and was repeatedly sodimized by the mexican gangs for being a "crip" so I don't have a general hate for police officers, just the ones that act like a dick. Again, for a someone that brags about going to prison on a regular basis you should know what cop lights look like


:roflmao:mr. thinks he's better than people who've been to prison much?

btw....I also have your 509 Hood ****** messages you sent me that i never asked for. i guess working with the police like you do.... you can't help but to openly offer information on people. smh :roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:mr. thinks he's better than people who've been to prison much?
> 
> btw....I also have your 509 Hood ****** messages you sent me that i never asked for. i guess working with the police like you do.... you can't help but to openly offer information on people. smh :roflmao:


let me know if you need back up buddy, I'm here for you :h5:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

The people I've known to go to prison don't brag about it like you do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 656162


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

THREAD RECAP: 

ebr hancocc deleted all his accusation he made about cwb4eva being a pedo

cwb4eva posted the comments he made to a 13 yr old girl which in turned were that of pedo tendencies

MAKEN MONEY aka Dana tried to smut me by not being able to prove i was the result of his so called incarseration. and in return looked like the bitch he is who got ran out of off topic by me.

nisra aka ars!n came to MAKEN MONEY's defense trying to confirm Dana's accusations but in return was exposed as being the one who actually snitched on Dana in the first place.

all others who are commenting are trying to dick ride those who are out to smut Off Topics Muthafuckist....ME. 

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nisra said:


> The people I've known to go to prison don't brag about it like you do.


I guess mentioning it a couple of times is bragging where you come from. truth of the matter is you bitchass ****** made a bigger deal out it by continually talking about it. :rofl:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> I guess mentioning it a couple of times is bragging where you come from. truth of the matter is you bitchass ****** made a bigger deal out it by continually talking about it. :rofl:


Awwwweeeee are dey nawt playin nice in tha off topics :tears: I'll go down there and tell dem to share dey toys and pway nicely :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :facepalm:


this how that foo gets down....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> :rofl: it doesn't matter. that hating someone who has mods on speed dial will tell them to switch the vote. :rimshot:


VOTES CAN NOT BE TAMPERED WITH IN POLLS EVEN BY THE MODS JUST SAYIN


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

On a cell phone so you're wasting your time lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> VOTES CAN NOT BE TAMPERED WITH IN POLLS EVEN BY THE MODS JUST SAYIN


careful....don't tell on yourself.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> careful....don't tell on yourself.


careful u might not get to be a mod


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Skim said:


> VOTES CAN NOT BE TAMPERED WITH IN POLLS EVEN BY THE MODS JUST SAYIN


 We're all haters and we're are all conspiring against him.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

conclusion: robledo is delusional t-shirt riding ******


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> conclusion: robledo is delusional t-shirt riding ******


 hater


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Marty McFly said:


> hatter


fxt

and voting is for *******


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> careful....don't tell on yourself.


Fact. If not, that would be another myth about mod powers that is a farce. Troll accounts can sway votes if there are enough of them voting and there are some people with up to 60 and 70 different troll accounts. Just sayin. :ugh:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Troll accounts?? hno::drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> Fact. If not, that would be another myth about mod powers that is a farce. Troll accounts can sway votes if there are enough of them voting and there are some people with up to 60 and 70 different troll accounts. Just sayin. :ugh:


fact is; a mod switched the vote. one moment it was 29 to 3 in favor of "take it to pm's". 5 minutes later the vote was switched 29 to 3 the same as before but this time in favor of "i like the bickering". troll accounts had nothing to do with it. 


are you making excuses for a cover up much? :rofl:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> :drama: this coming from a guy that snitched him out in the beginning sending me a pic of him when i never asked for it. not to mention hangs out with the police taking friendly pictures of himself sitting in the back seat of a police car. :roflmao:


 snitching on the snitcher is snitching


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> fact is; a mod switched the vote. one moment it was 29 to 3 in favor of "take it to pm's". 5 minutes later the vote was switched 29 to 3 the same as before but this time in favor of "i like the bickering". troll accounts had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> are you making excuses for a cover up much? :rofl:


 just come back to offtopic already and quit pretending you left on some self fabricated "noble" reason regarding you're already proven many times over inconsistent "word" :drama:

miss you buddy


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Marty McFly said:


> miss you buddy


 ****** :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> just come back to offtopic already and quit pretending you left on some self fabricated "noble" reason regarding you're already proven many times over inconsistent "word" :drama:
> 
> miss you buddy


if there's anything that I have in life its my word cause we know i don't have shit otherwise. :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> just come back to offtopic already and quit pretending you left on some self fabricated "noble" reason regarding you're already proven many times over inconsistent "word" :drama:
> 
> miss you buddy


awe............................................. :ugh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Bird said:


> ****** :rimshot:


aren't you the guy with the bright yellow coat. :rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> if there's anything that I have in life its my word cause we know *i don't have shit otherwise*. :roflmao:


 that aint true, I know your word is good you big ol ******. I was only playin mayne!

robledo come back............. you can blame it all on me. :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> that aint true, I know your word is good you big ol ******. I was only playin mayne!
> 
> *robledo come back*............. you can blame it all on me. :rimshot:


if you got the hook up on some brown state boots i might reconsider it.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Marty McFly said:


> that aint true, I know your word is good you big ol ******. I was only playin mayne!
> 
> robledo come back............. you can blame it all on me. :rimshot:


This is like when your main chic makes you watch those romantic comedies where the 2 main characters fumble through out the movie only to reach the epiphany that they were meant to be together the whole time..... can someone pass a klenex? No I'm not crying I need to wipe my man gravy off my computer screen :fool2:











:biggrin:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> if you got the hook up on some brown state boots i might reconsider it.


 Lemme ask my mod buddies :rimshot:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

General is the new off topic :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Lemme ask my mod buddies :rimshot:


naw....they ain't about that life. they do bronco billy rodeo type shit. :rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> fact is; a mod switched the vote. one moment it was 29 to 3 in favor of "take it to pm's". 5 minutes later the vote was switched 29 to 3 the same as before but this time in favor of "i like the bickering". troll accounts had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> are you making excuses for a cover up much? :rofl:


I don't know never seen the poll till now. I could care less about off topic the shenanigans or how serious you are about a place that pays none of your bills. I just know the facts about how certain things work around here. Besides why do you care so much what people think about you anyways? Real chalk. Why the butt hurtedness so much?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> I don't know never seen the poll till now. I could care less about off topic the shenanigans or how serious you are about a place that pays none of your bills. I just know the facts about how certain things work around here. Besides why do you care so much what people think about you anyways? Real chalk. Why the butt hurtedness so much?


butthurt? no. do I care what the people i've never met think? of course not. but if you get enough of them crying the same lies, over and over and over, other people might stop and take a listen. look...you and I both know you get calls to take action. where would el presidente be if he didn't have help with ip addresses and such? :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Obama never made any calls.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> Obama never made any calls.


clean up on isle 5 or you were lied on. :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> butthurt? no. do I care what the people i've never met think? of course not. but if you get enough of them crying the same lies, over and over and over, other people might stop and take a listen. look...you and I both know you get calls to take action. where would el presidente be if he didn't have help with ip addresses and such? :roflmao:


 I'd still be El Presidente and I'd still be buying you Torres Empire wrist bands:rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> I'd still be El Presidente and I'd still be buying you Torres Empire wrist bands:rimshot:


you paid half cause yo bitchass gave mine away. fucking cheapskate/indian giver.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> you paid half cause yo bitchass gave mine away. fucking cheapskate/indian giver.


U still a broke ass nikka


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

ROBLEDO said:


> you paid half cause yo bitchass gave mine away. fucking cheapskate/indian giver.


:rofl:

@ indian giver

I feel the love in this thread

:cheesy:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> you paid half cause yo bitchass gave mine away. fucking cheapskate/indian giver.


 that racist!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> that racist!


yes it is. what are you gonna do about it cracker jack? call the mods on me? :rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> yes it is. what are you gonna do about it cracker jack? call the mods on me? :rimshot:


 I never got u banned :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> I never got u banned :rimshot:


you still on that bullshit? :nicoderm:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Marty McFly said:


> I never got u banned :rimshot:


But you did get someone else banned

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

can we get this topic moved to the basement where it belongs ??


thanks, Erb handcock


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> HERBIE handcock


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


>


fuck he can dubstep like a mofo :wow:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fuck he can dubstep like a mofo :wow:


Wtf is dubstep?
I just see that foo movin his arms

:inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> can we get this topic moved to the basement where it belongs ??
> 
> 
> thanks, Erb handcock


why do care? oh wait..... cause the majority of teh layitlowers do not venture down into the catacombs of teh off topics... therefor will not see post like this that you happen to make from time to time. :drama:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

~esjmami~ said:


> Wtf is dubstep?
> I just see that foo movin his arms
> 
> :inout:


look on youtube for nonstop and you'll see what I'm talking about check it out and I bet you'll like it uffin:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> look on youtube for nonstop and you'll see what I'm talking about check it out and I bet you'll like it uffin:


Most likely and I probly know how to do it..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> why do care? oh wait..... cause the majority of teh layitlowers do not venture down into the catacombs of teh off topics... therefor will not see post like this that you happen to make from time to time. :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahaaha your so mad still what else you got bro cause no one listens to a snitch ass t shirt rider :rofl: oh post my info again and see if I give a fuck


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

let all your mads out in this topic bledo, lets get them demons out ******


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> bahahaaha your so mad still what else you got bro cause no one listens to a snitch ass t shirt rider :rofl: oh post my info again and *see if I give a fuck*


if you didn't you wouldn't have deleted your photobucket. you wouldn't have set you ebay to private and later changed the username to said ebay account. :roflmao:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> bahahaaha your so mad still what else you got bro cause no one listens to a snitch ass t shirt rider :rofl: oh post my info again and see if I give a fuck


I take that shit back..it looks like they are doing the robot in slow mo.. thought it was almost like the c-walk


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> let all your mads out in this topic bledo, lets get them demons out ******


:roflmao:mad? don't mistake me clowning you for being mad. :rimshot:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fuck he can dubstep like a mofo :wow:


aye that's mr wave


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> it's called snitching and you know what the fuck I'm talking about. you really think I was afraid of your hood ******* ???? fuck no I was trying to not catch a case I know you can understand that. but I still did. give it up I don't give a fuck if you stalk my family. post my address post my mothers phone number and heres my personal cell number 509-531-8696 but you wont call because your so fucking mad. I don't hate you david


fuck your accusations. like i said before post up some paperwork with my name on it saying i was the one that got you so called incarcerated. oh wait you can't. :roflmao:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

wtf the thread went from some guy claiming another guy is a pedo, to said accused firing back that OP is being a cheapskate and now it's turn into this back and forth about some internet faggotry.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> looks like a typical midwest car to me :dunno: you guys are still stuck in 1988-1992 and molest kids


Bahahaaa


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 656162


Bahahaaa


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cwb4eva said:


> so lets start bashn erb hancocc..


:wave:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Courage said:


> wtf the thread went from some guy claiming another guy is a pedo, to said accused firing back that OP is being a cheapskate and now it's turn into this back and forth about some internet faggotry.


Pretty much


----------



## lownslow75 (Jun 9, 2013)

KAKALAK said:


> :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## thecaveman (Apr 14, 2013)

That's funny shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:chuck:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

*******


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ what dis ****** said


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:chuck:


----------

